# Indoor enclosure complete!



## Teacup (Jun 7, 2014)

I still need to do a proper intro post for my Russian tort, Higgins, but I am just so excited to finally have this enclosure done that I am going to share it with y'all. 

The design concept was all my husband's and he did a lot of the drilling/heavy lifting. It's taken us much longer than we anticipated since we kept having set backs; rainy weather when we needed to weatherproof the wood outside, me catching the flu, more bad weather effecting our build area, etc. But now it is done!

Here it is after being put together:







Moved inside with soil and lights added:






Finished! 






















The tank on top houses my Merauke blue tongue skink, Peaches.  We waterproofed the legs of the table with plastic, and the tortoise enclosure has been thoroughly waterproofed AND lined with thick plastic. It's a little bare since I am waiting for my plants to grow. I planted seeds and expect those to grow soon. We designed the enclosure so our elderly, arthritic greyhound can not reach into it or step over it. He has limited mobility, which kind of plays into our favour here. 

My spoiled tortoise also has a planted, outside enclosure I made from a kiddy pool that he goes in once a day for supervised sunshine. 

So that's it! I hope you like it.  I am thrilled with the final result!


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 7, 2014)

I like it, I like it! ! ! 

Very good concept and use of space. Great job.


----------



## yillt (Jun 7, 2014)

Great.


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2014)

I like it too. Except one thing that I could see. The skink in the photo


----------



## Evy (Jun 7, 2014)

I really love it !



London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## Teacup (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you, everyone! I am really pleased with how it turned out, and Higgins seems to love it.  The only thing he didn't like were the potted plants, which I moved since he was fixated on knocking them over. When they're big enough to safely plant, I'll put them directly into the substrate.



wellington said:


> I like it too. Except one thing that I could see. The skink in the photo



Peaches was not best pleased at the noise I made getting everything set up! Here is a pic of her to tide you over:


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 8, 2014)

She's very pretty. She looks like an Irian Jaya blue tongued skink. I have one, and she looks just like mine.


----------



## Teacup (Jun 8, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> She's very pretty. She looks like an Irian Jaya blue tongued skink. I have one, and she looks just like mine.



Thanks!  Meraukes are basically a subspecies of the IJs. Some people in the hobby don't believe there's a difference but Meraukes tend to have a set of characteristics that sets them apart from many IJs, IMO. But that's not why I bought her; I think all the blue tongue species are just gorgeous. I'd love to have a Northern one day, maybe even an Eastern or Shingleback if any US breeders can produce them. There's just something about their faces.


----------



## Flipper (Jun 8, 2014)

Great enclosure 

I'm happy for you and your reptiles that you'd project is complete


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 9, 2014)

Teacup said:


> Thanks!  Meraukes are basically a subspecies of the IJs. Some people in the hobby don't believe there's a difference but Meraukes tend to have a set of characteristics that sets them apart from many IJs, IMO. But that's not why I bought her; I think all the blue tongue species are just gorgeous. I'd love to have a Northern one day, maybe even an Eastern or Shingleback if any US breeders can produce them. There's just something about their faces.



I'm one that thinks there is a difference between a Merauke and IJ. But that's me. I've had my blue tongued skink for almost 15 years now. And he was a full grown adult when he came to me so he is an old guy! Blue tongues are the ultimate lizard. In the 15 years I've had Bubba, he has never had even one health problem. They are probably the easiest reptile to care for that I've ever had in my 18 years of reptile keeping. And they are so laid back. You can't get better than a bluey!!


----------



## Teacup (Jun 9, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I'm one that thinks there is a difference between a Merauke and IJ. But that's me. I've had my blue tongued skink for almost 15 years now. And he was a full grown adult when he came to me so he is an old guy! Blue tongues are the ultimate lizard. In the 15 years I've had Bubba, he has never had even one health problem. They are probably the easiest reptile to care for that I've ever had in my 18 years of reptile keeping. And they are so laid back. You can't get better than a bluey!!



Woah, you have had him for 15 years? I love to hear things like this! I know someone through the various BTS forums who has had her girl for 17 years. Gotta love the 'old' reptiles.  My husband's boa made it to age 21; he was bought as a baby when the husbeast was just 12 years old. 

I completely agree with you; blue tongues are amazing lizards and fantastic pets! The only problem is that once you have one, you want more.


----------



## Vet (Jun 14, 2014)

Great idea! Nice enclosure. I love your BTS (want one) and I agree with you... my dream is a shingleback. One-day I will find/afford a pair ... until then I am lucky enough to get to go behind the scenes to handle one at my local zoo. They are the best!


----------



## ScoX429 (Jul 20, 2014)

How do I get in touch with Jeff? I'm looking for a BTS and want a reputable breeder. I've read that he is the best and most trusted.


----------



## Anthony32 (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Teacup (Jul 22, 2014)

ScoX429 said:


> How do I get in touch with Jeff? I'm looking for a BTS and want a reputable breeder. I've read that he is the best and most trusted.



His contact details can be found here: http://www.bluetongueskinks.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19635

Anthony32, thank you! I am quite proud of how it came out.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks great


----------

